# Au secours! Clavier ne répond plus!!!



## tournefort (24 Septembre 2009)

D'avance, merci à ceux qui pourront éclairer ma lanterne: je suis une quiche avec les ordinateurs. 

J'ai un IBook G4 sous MacOSX. Jusqu'ici tout allait bien sauf que.... depuis deux jours la touche end (l'une des quatre flèches, celle de droite, précision peut-être inutile pour vous, mais pour moi, c'est le bout du monde!) ne répond plus. 

Très bizarre. Tout le reste fonctionne normalement, mais cette touche là, rien à faire, elle ne  répond plus. 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire, alors toute idée ou conseils sont les bienvenus! 

Merci!!!


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2009)

Hello et bienvenue

Il faudrait déclipser (douuuuucement) la touche et voir si rien ne gène son fonctionnement

Rien fait de spécial ? nettoyage à grande eau ? renverser un liquide ? 

Bonne journée


----------



## tournefort (25 Septembre 2009)

Question idiote: déclipser, cad l'enlever? A priori, rien ne la bloque. 

Pas souvenir d'avoir fait de lavage à grande eau (ça m'aurait marqué ), au pire j'ai renversé un peu de thé dessus, mais voilà trois jours que toujours rien: ça aurait eu le temps de sécher, non?

Sinon, j'ai essayé sur une autre session, mais la touche ne fonctionne pas non plus. 

Suis dépitée: c'est franchement pas pratique et je n'ai pas très envie de payer une réparation pour une touche!


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2009)

tournefort a dit:


> Question idiote: déclipser, cad l'enlever? A priori, rien ne la bloque.
> 
> Pas souvenir d'avoir fait de lavage à grande eau (ça m'aurait marqué ), au pire j'ai renversé un peu de thé dessus, mais voilà trois jours que toujours rien: ça aurait eu le temps de sécher, non?
> 
> ...



sécher oui, et au passage laisser des dépots

si en plus tu le bois sucré, je te laisse deviner ce qui reste après évaporation

je ne chercherais pas plus loin, le soucis doit être là


----------



## tournefort (25 Septembre 2009)

Donc, j'enlève la touche??  Et je la remets comment après?

Pardon de poser des questions aussi bêtes!


----------



## Arlequin (25 Septembre 2009)

tournefort a dit:


> Donc, j'enlève la touche??  Et je la remets comment après?
> 
> Pardon de poser des questions aussi bêtes!



bête non, pas du tout

cherche un peu sur le forum ou sur google, il doit bien y a voir un tutoriel qui pourrait t'aider
N'ayant jamais eu d'ibook, je ne peux pas t'aider plus, sorry


----------

